# Cannot Party Up with Open NAT -NXE XBOX Live 360



## FranticBlake (Sep 5, 2008)

First off, I'd like to say that I wish for this thread to assist any and all people that go through partying issues via XBOX Live 360 the "New XBOX Experience".

This is a wide problem, from which there are plenty of possible solutions. The problem I speak of is the inability to party up in Microsoft's new 'Party' mode via XBOX Live 360. Joining a friends party ending in an error telling you you can't join your friends party and that there may be network problems. 

*For me, this occurs with a person that I've never had any issues with, and we both have Open NATs.*

Through recent research I've found that some say this can be approached in a few different ways. 

*(XBOX 360 Memory)*
First you will want to delete any demos or arcade trials you have recently downloaded. Because some files become corrupt, this may solve your problem.

Another thing you can try is located within the System Settings of your XBOX 360. *Be aware*, trying this will clear the cache on your XBOX 360, which essentially means you will have to update when you start most games up (the really short updates that take a few seconds), and you may experience a slower experience until that cache is rebuilt. Here is the path to follow... My XBOX > System Settings > Memory. After you reach this screen, press Y, then, instead of selecting Rename or Format, enter the code X, X, LB, RB, X, X, and this will bring up the Maintain Storage Devices screen. To clear the cache from your XBOX 360, select yes. After this is complete, turn off your XBOX 360 and then turn it back on.

*(Gamerzone)*
This one seems odd to me but feel free to try it and report any results. Check your gamerzone to make sure it is the same as the person you are joining. If they are set to, for instance... "Underground", change yours accordingly.

*(NAT)*
You can look to the NAT for the problem, focusing on DMZ, UPnP, and Portforwarding. This will help you if your NAT is *not *Open. To try this you must access your routers configuration through a web browser. All routers have different default IP addresses, user names, and passwords (The defaults for mine are 192.168.0.1 for the IP, admin for user name, and password for password). You can gain the information specific to your router by going to the manufacturer's homepage, the user manual, or you can just google it.

From what I understand (please correct me if I'm wrong), the DMZ (located within the routers configuration), in this case, will match the IP of your XBOX360. UPnP needs to be on. And to try Portforwarding, simply go to http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm and follow the detailed instructions specific to your router (after you locate your router, you will need to go to XBOX Live 360). When it asks for your Static IP, I believe you need to put in your XBOX 360's IP (again, correct me if I'm wrong... I will edit any incorrect information).

*(Hardware)*
Disconnect the internet cable from your XBOX 360, shut down your XBOX 360, unplug all cables from your modem, and leave them for a couple minutes. Reconnect the modem and connect your XBOX 360 directly to it instead of your router. Restart your 360 and connect to a friend you couldn’t chat or play with before.


If you want to avoid further frustration, buying a XBOX Live Compatible router may be an instant cure, but since I have not given up on the 'free fix' path, I can' guarantee that will solve your problems. I would like to see this thing through, therefore I will *not *be buying a new router.

I have tried all of these, and none have worked for me, so if you have anything to add, or believe something in this thread is false, please say so. This thread is to benefit everyone who has this issue.


----------



## FranticBlake (Sep 5, 2008)

*Bump


----------



## Deafsty (Jun 9, 2009)

I am experiencing the exact same thing, one day I can play over xbox live and join his party, the other I day I can't. It says that there are network problems but it also says that my NAT is open, I know his NAT is moderate but he can join any party so why can't I all of a sudden, very weird!

Plus I am so not buying another router because xbox live is so poorly!


----------

